# Box Kingdoms



## mdith4him (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, I've heard a lot of you say you use cardboard boxes to make amazing bunny playhouses. Well I want to see pictures! Share pictures of how you turned a plain old cardboard box into a kingdom for your rabbits!

I've tried to do some, but this is as far as I've gotten:

[align=center]





This is the box house I made for Nibbles. He could go through the hole into the bottom box or jump up into the top portion. It was taped together.





This is the tunnel I made for Junie and Crispin out of old soda boxes.

[align=left]
[/align][/align]


----------



## Apebull (Nov 9, 2012)

Love it!!! Thanks for posting now I can steal your idea.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh wow, thats cool! I might use that idea too!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 9, 2012)

I haven't done much either, just taped one (slightly smaller) box on top of another box... I have an entrance hole in the bottom box, a hole in the roof/floor to go between the two boxes, an exit hole in the side of the top box and there's a little balcony ledge due to the top box being smaller. they like to sit on the balcony or on top of the second box.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 9, 2012)

Did they go through the soda box tunnel?


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, they loved it! I ended up making a new one after awhile because they did like chewing on it. I wrote about the first tunnel here:
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/07/16/the-tunnel/
 
And there's another post about the newer tunnel I made (plus a video of them playing with it!)
http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/10/14/a-new-tunnel/


----------



## whitelop (Nov 9, 2012)

I'll be honest, I think I had a little too much fun watching them in the tunnel. hahaha. 

Then I went on to watch Nibbles thumping at you for brushing him in the bathtub. He looks like he has a saddle on. And I like your pj pants/toe nails.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 9, 2012)

Just finished a box castle/maze. It's one big box with two layers of boxes fitted inside and connected via holes from one to the next and from the lower level to the upper level. Had a bunch of boxes collected over the last four months so I could custom fit them in without have to tape or alter too much. I'll pull the chip from the camera and load the pics later.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 10, 2012)

Larry, I have to see this box thing you make. It sounds awesome, but it's hard for me to picture it.

Morgan, yeah, Nibbles was shedding pretty bad at that point. Glad you liked the videos!


----------



## MiserySmith (Nov 10, 2012)

I can get really large sheets of plain cardboard and I'm going to just construct a massive box castle with that I think. the most I've done is use a smallish moving box with cat litter sized boxes attached.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2012)

I saved boxes for 4 months so I'd be able to fit them without having to do modifications. After I was done, there were more than 30 boxes on the street for the "sanitation engineers" to dispose of. Our boys and girls just love it. Was thinking of putting a hole up on top for them too.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 11, 2012)

OK, I just made a new BOX KINGDOM for Junie and Crispin this afternoon! They're still sleeping, so Junie only explored it briefly before heading back to bed. Here are some pictures:

[align=center]




[/align]

[align=center]














[/align]


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks nice. My parents will not let me make/buy something like that. They say that I have too much stuff for them as it is. BinkyBunny makes some really cool ones.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thats cool Meredith!


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 11, 2012)

New blog entry highlights the box kingdom (video added!):

http://verybunny.wordpress.com/2012/11/11/box-kingdom/


----------



## whitelop (Nov 12, 2012)

Crispin is so cute! I like when he comes up to you, its like he's saying "hi mom, I like this castle!"

Here is the house I made for Foo the other day, its not a castle, just a simple little house with attached hay barn. 
Here's a link, the picture will not resize! 

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w374/bunnywhitelop/fooshaybarn.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 12, 2012)

Morgan, I'd check the box over really good. Usually the ones with photo quality print on them are a plastic sheathing and not good. The printed ones are soy ink and okay for all. Meredith, the one thing I always do is put down a two layer floor. They've already dug and chewed thru one corner clear to the carpet. Looks really good. I made a 3 story one last time with the holes (so I thought) only big enough for my two smallest bunnies to get thru and cut out a hole on top. It was about 5 feet tall. Came in one afternoon and found Serena on top--she's my 19 pound Checkered Giant. It had to have been a real squeeze for her, but, all of ours just love it and you can hear them from anywhere in the house. Almost got a hernia picking her up.


----------



## whitelop (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks Larry! She doesn't really chew on the box itself. She likes the tp and paper towel rolls a lot more than boxes. Weird, I know. So she will chew the cardboard rolls not the boxes, I've watched her really closely to make sure. And her hay barn is filled with hay for her to eat and occupy her.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 12, 2012)

That's good then. Our's love to chew and dig--eventually there will be no floor left. Ted was the best though. I'd give him a box and in 10 minutes he'd be inside it and in 20 minutes he'd have a run thru all made. He also loved brown grocery bags. Loved the video--your broken black could be Finn's twin.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay everyone. Start with a giant pile of boxes. Fit them all into one big box so there aren't any excess spaces. Helps if you have great Tetris skills--I used to be able to beat the gameboy. Take your trusty box cutter and cut from outside to inside box. Next cut from inside box to inside box for the maze effect. Then I added a layer of cardfboard and then the second level of boxes and cut a hole at each end up into the second level and cut pathways on the top floor just like I did on the bottom. Fold top closed and tape it down and your all set for hours of fun, chewing and digging.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 20, 2012)

This is the coolest thing ever!!!! I am definitely starting a box collection. Thanks for the pictures and directions!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 21, 2012)

Meredith, you said that you're bunnies liked to chew on the tunnels you made, but do they chew on the tape? I really want to make one for Ash but I know he would chew on it a lot, and I would want to make sure he doesn't ingest any tape.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 21, 2012)

For my box kingdoms, I use the all-natural paper tape, which is very sticky and they have no problem injesting it.


----------



## Shmoo06 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for some great ideas! I have a lot of boxes laying around because I tend to order a lot of things online...lol. I have a box that I can fit inside of...hm...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 21, 2012)

You can also cut the tunnel boxes in such a way that you can fit them together without adhesives--think woodworking or how drink caddies and boxes at fast food are folded and tabbed to hold shape with no tape, etc.


----------



## mdith4him (Nov 21, 2012)

Our bunnies didn't eat the tape. I did watch to make sure, since obviously ingesting tape wouldn't be good for them. I tried to tape it in places where they wouldn't be able to chew on initially, so that helped. They chewed the edges, but once it gets too chewed up (or they start chewing too close to where tape is), I take it out and make a new one. Also, we put their boxes/tunnels in their run around space (not their actual NIC cage) so they can only play/chew on them when we're around and can watch.


----------

